# CRS kh and GH?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

What is the KH and GH supposed to be for successful CRS breeding?

My KH is 3
and GH is around 7
Ph is around the 7.5-7.6 range
It WAS around the 7.0 range until I added the sponge filter. 
I'm going to do a water change today and see if that has an effect to it

Other studies


Tap Water- KH 2, GH 6, PH 7.0
48hr Aged Tap Water- KH 2, GH 4-5, PH 6.8-7.0
Brita Water Filter- KH < = 1. GH 4, PH < = 6.0
My tank water- KH 3, GH 9, PH 7.5-7.6

I just bought a GH/KH tester thats why I decided to test now. Its quite difficult to REALLY determine when the color changes, Do you stop adding drops when you see the first sign of color change? or when the color is SOLID?

Oh its the API testers
Thanks!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Tank water after water change:

PH 7.4
KH 3
GH 6-7 (after the 6th/7th drop the water started to turn color)


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Ideal PH for CRS is around 6.5 for best color and breeding....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh I know that. just wanted to know about KH and GH


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

New update on my Parameters.

PH: 6.8-7.0
KH: 2
GH: 5-6


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm trying to figure this out too. I brought my tanks ph to a little over 6.5, and now I am trying to figure out the GH and KH.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Afyounie-
you should be ok. if your ph is that low, your gh/kh should be low as well.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool, I really like the look of CRS, and I really want them to be happy and breed.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Just get some ADA AS, put it in a cooler with water for a month or two, changing the water every few days and stirring the AS.

Then you wont have anyting to worry about but feeding them and doing water changes.


----------

